# How long have you been gaming?



## cupajoe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just post how many years you've been playing games. I've been playing for about ten years, and I'm 15.


----------



## Taza (Nov 25, 2007)

16 years.

Started with the NES and C64.


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 25, 2007)

11 or 12 years, can't remember. I'm 14 now BTW


----------



## IainDS (Nov 25, 2007)

The first memory I have of a games console is my sister waking my up on your birthday to show me sonic on her sega mega drive!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2007)

If we're talking videogames..
Pong 1976


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 25, 2007)

~21 years, first system was an Atari 2600.


----------



## Law (Nov 25, 2007)

Had my first computer about 10 years ago, but I had a SNES before that, so probably around 10 or 11 years.


----------



## Nero (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm... Started about 11 or 12 years ago. I'm 16.

~Nero


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm 21 years old now.. and I've been playing video games since I can remember.. I remember playing Enduro and River Raid on the Atari2600 and Alley Cat on a PC when I was 4..


----------



## Kamiyama (Nov 25, 2007)

16 years. First one was NES, I believe.


----------



## lagman (Nov 25, 2007)

17 years.
Maze Craze for the Atari 2600


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2007)

Wizard of Wor, Atari 800.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Nov 25, 2007)

First game I played was Sonic 2...first system I owned was a PS1, and first game was Crash Bandicoot.
I have no idea exactly how long though...


----------



## Smuff (Nov 25, 2007)

30 years....... old ponger like Mthr


----------



## iritegood (Nov 25, 2007)

11 years, first game was Megaman on the NES.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

21 years for me 

i played donkey kong on a calico lol then i got a atari


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2007)

same as cupajoe38


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

started with C64 ...
then we got 286 and Atlantis was my world, i didnt know english that time, i had 1 hour per week and i used to load my brother's saves and mess around and see places.

and i used to play Kings Bounty (Kb.exe) too, now i know it was RPG!

after that, i became addicted to diskette games ... wow, what an age it was.
where are those games? shit we have today, pure shit.

then everyone was having NES and MegaDrive and PSone, but i had just my PC, using emulators to play all those great games, sure, 5years later.

the story is so long.


----------



## Jax (Nov 25, 2007)

16 years.

My first game was Sokoban for DOS:


----------



## Rayder (Nov 25, 2007)

I played my first pinball machine when I was 3, so about 36 years.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 25, 2007)

wow...
you guys are making me feel like a newbie
even kids younger than me have been gaming longer
i started when i was 12 and now im 17 so that makes 5 years
i missed quite a bit of gaming so i tend to spend my time playing older games

i also never have tiome to play lately since im so busy all the time with my studies but i should have plenty o'time after this summer(moving back to england and going uni)

i got into gaming after i broke my leg and my dad bought me a gbc with pokemans


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 25, 2007)

Started when i was 4 if i remember correct. The atari. so tats 19 yrs for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course NES is the console tat really got me addicted


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 25, 2007)

crap... im the only one whos been gaming 1-5 years...


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

and the one with faulty touch screen.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

Tetris on Gameboy brick clone, 1996(1998, doom on pc)

11 years


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 25, 2007)

18 years, beginning on the C64.


----------



## Daois (Nov 25, 2007)

Hrm, first game I really remember playing was Dragon Warrior on NES back when I was a wee lad.
My dad got us a NES when I was about five or so, so I remember playing DW, FF1, and TMNT and I would play all day, everyday.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 25, 2007)

23 years


----------



## Shinster (Nov 25, 2007)

Since Pacman on Atari 2600.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 25, 2007)

Since I was three or four... Started with NES&SMS, then C64 then Atari ST, Amiga and Snes... that was the beginning..

So around 20 years.


----------



## adgloride (Nov 25, 2007)

25 years.  I got an electronic game called Astra Wars for christmas.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

7 years...
im a noob compared to you guys


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 26, 2007)

I think I'm about 8 years.  Found my parent's NES and then bought my PS1.  I only started modding recently though, mainly because no one told me about it.  Thinking of a 360 to mod.  I'm one of the few people who do not have a 360.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 26, 2007)

Probably since I was around 4 or 5. I'm nearly 20 now, so 15 - 16 years. Ah, the good ol' days...


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

Look at that data! It seems to be normally distributed!

On a side note, I hate statistics class


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> 7 years...
> im a noob compared to you guysÂ



have a look at the poll
you see the single vote at 1-5 years?
thats me......


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 28, 2007)

In the 16-20 category...

I remember getting the SNES when I was like 3 or 4. Super Mario World was my first game...


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2007)

Since I was about 4, so 13 years


----------



## azotyp (Nov 28, 2007)

Dont renember, my first serious game was demo of ONI (fresh from gaming magazine) so it's been couple of years


----------



## User200 (Nov 28, 2007)

18 years... My first system was Nintendo(and i still own it in working condition)


----------



## jelbos (Nov 28, 2007)

good old windows 3.11 / ms dos.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 28, 2007)

About 22 years, give or take a few!
First system:





Good times


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Nov 28, 2007)

LET'S SEE... Okay, I was there for the end of the NES console and the beggining of the SNES console soo about 13 years man! 
-Good Question!

-Ohhh and That good Ol' Microsoft DOS games like Doom, Redneckrampage!


----------



## Foie (Nov 28, 2007)

I first picked up a NES controller when I was five, so about 12 years.  

I remember the gold 'ol days of Super Mario 3...


----------



## striderx (Nov 28, 2007)

I played Computer Space at the Pyramid Mall in Fulton, NY back in the very early '70's.  Just like this baby.






http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/1433...ube_.php?page=4

Later my dad and I built our own computer and I played BASIC games I transcribed out of BYTE magazine and stored on a cassette tape!  An Ohio Scientific Superboard II with a whopping 8kB (yes, kiddies you read that right KILO-bytes of RAM).









Then we got one of the first home video game consoles that played...  TENNIS!  and HOCKEY! (okay, hockey...  it way just tennis with an extra paddle and a goal you had to target).  I had more fun finding a way to arrange the controls so the 'puck' would ricochet indefinitely than I did playing the game.

Then came the Atari 5200...  sweet.  (Still have it and the games!)

Finally, I succumbed to PC gaming and only when my son got old enough did I buy a PS2 and then later the Nintendo line.

Yippeee... what fun!  What a money hole!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I walked to school in the winter through 6 feet of snow.  Uphill...  both ways.

striderx


----------



## PuyoDead (Nov 28, 2007)

Chalk me up as one of the old folks. I'll be turning 28 in 3 days, and I've been playing games since I was at least 6 years old. Ahh, the good ol' days of the Atari 2600 and Commodore 64. I've owned damn near every game system since then, and I'll continue to play games for the rest of my life.


----------



## anark-e (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm 26 years old and my sister started me playing Atari 2600 when I was about three (she's thirteen years older than me).

So... Yeah, about 23 years now.


----------



## imyourxpan (Nov 28, 2007)

i was playing since the atari, i was like 2-3 when i started.  i moved to the NES soon after the atari.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 28, 2007)

Been gaming for about 10-11 years and im 16. First console i played was a Sega Mega Drive (still have it and its working) and the first game i played was Fire shark or something, it was a plane game then soon after i got into the snes =].


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2007)

who voted for 41 years? thats a long time! i've been gaming for 18 years i am now 24.


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought a nes when I was six, my first games were duckhunt and super mario bros. Oh, classics.


----------



## Prime (Nov 28, 2007)

6 years to be exact.

The first console i ever played was a Playstation 1.


----------



## superrob (Nov 28, 2007)

14 years started 11 years ago as a little kid on 3


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TGBoy @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Started when i was 4 if i remember correct. The atari. so tats 19 yrs for me


OFT. And a scary similarity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't think the poll results will be much use though, the results are gonna be warped by people's ages.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 28, 2007)

About 16 years, and I'm 19 years old now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started with my old, old PC: Blues Brothers, Crystal Caves, Doom and Monkey Island... those were the days.


----------



## onispawn (Nov 28, 2007)

20 years. started back on my C64 at age  3.


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh my god, this place makes me feel older and older!  

I'm 30 in a few months, and I started playing when I was 2 - I know that sounds young, but we moved into a pub and had a Pacman / Headon cocktail cabinet with as many free credits as I wanted!  Every couple of months we'd have a new one delivered, so I was fortunate to have a cabinet with the latest arcade games for most of my childhood!


----------



## sirAnger (Nov 28, 2007)

My first system was a Genesis when I was 9, and I used to play NES at my friend's house all the time starting around 7. That was about 17 years ago.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Nov 28, 2007)

Started with the Sega Master System and Atari 2600, first system I owned was the original Gameboy in 89...so maybe around 20 years?  Been a loooooong while all right!


----------



## Talaria (Nov 29, 2007)

Started with that game on windows with that game where the cat was trying to catch the mouse which was your pointer don't know what it was called. Been a PC gamer since i was 6, only went handheld the year before the DS was released when i purchased a GBA which was later sold making way for my DS phat which i still use and won't replace til it dies (2 years on 25th of December next month). Only been gaming 'bout  10-11 years


----------



## Rulza (Nov 29, 2007)

I've been gaming for about 8 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




GBC was my first console, love it.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 29, 2007)

I remember the wacky Breakout controllers when I was like three years old... So I'd put myself in the 25-year range.


----------



## Skye07 (Nov 29, 2007)

First time I played games mustve been when I was 4 or 5 or so, I'm almost 18 now.


----------



## Chotaz (Nov 29, 2007)

about 10 years started with Genesis/GBCPocket and Sega Saturn, im 15


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2007)

16-20 years category unless my liking of games was prenatal (Black Sabbath: Iron Man was apparently the song that sent me to sleep as a baby but metal =/= games).


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 29, 2007)

back in the day of sega genesis, I was 7.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2007)

Ahh the BBC microcomputer. Memories....


----------



## m|kk| (Nov 30, 2007)

Since I was 5, which is 24 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

edit: oh, and Commodore 64 ftw


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Dec 1, 2007)

Pokemon Red, when I was 4
I still have the brick Game boy and This catridge


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Hmmm... Started about 11 or 12 years ago. I'm 16.
> 
> ~Nero



Same here. Started with old NES and shiny new SNES( Ah, the memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 1, 2007)

Very early 1980s was my first, two quarters, a chair, and Pac-Man waiting at the A&W in Lake Arrowhead, CA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still have my glass mug from that day.

1985 if you want to get into home gaming, one of the original 100k~ NES units to hit the LA Market when it was there and NYC (and it still works!)  Though I did have experience a bit with my mom's best friends console they had from the mid/late 70s the Fairchild Channel F system.  My mom had one too I learned and it was hooked into a TV for a bit too but that was after I found it much later in the garage.


By the way what's up with voting for the stuff over like 35 years?  Were you like that one dork who used the university oscilloscope to play Space War and Pong before it was called that?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2007)

some years ago, psx was my first console.


----------



## bfoos (Dec 2, 2007)

About 28 years. Space Invaders on the Atari 2600.


----------



## gh0ul (Dec 2, 2007)

my first game is the good old super mario for the NES back in 1990...so 17 years. man, that game changed everything..


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 2, 2007)

Pong, must be around 30 years ago or longer, dunno it was on a computer from my uncle (he was architect)
I went there every holiday to play with my nephews as kid.

I remmeber it being a black case and working with tapes, you culd connect 2 paddles and the only game the had on it was pong


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 2, 2007)

I think those home Pong setups are at that 30-32yr mark by now.


----------



## skyfire1 (Dec 2, 2007)

I played Sonic 1 on the Sega Genesis. That's actually the third thing I've ever remember doing.


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 3, 2007)

Ever since my sister showed me Super Mario Land on the old brick I wanted to game.

And a few years later I got that chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom gave me a Gameboy Color. I loved it.

So about 7-8 years now.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 3, 2007)

My thumbs twitched for some tactile controller buttons when I was in my mother's womb.


----------

